# Can a restaurant ban A customer from ordering off of ubereats from their restaurant



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Or is it uber that can ban the customer from ordering from a certain restaurant?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> Or is it uber that can ban the customer from ordering from a certain restaurant?


Why, taking revenge on a non-tipping customer?

Hate those cheap rich bastards that live in a 2.5M house and don't tip.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why, taking revenge on a non-tipping customer?
> 
> Hate those cheap rich bastards that live in a 2.5M house and don't tip.


You mean like an average tiny 3 BR house in DC?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> You mean like an average tiny 3 BR house in DC?


Damn this new forum layout really blows!


----------

